# Glad To Be An Outbacker!



## ntymidtr (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello everyone. My wife and I just purchased our first Ouback, a 30RLS. I love this site and have already taken a lot of notes from some of your posts. I look forward to trading posts with you in the future. action


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome!

Chet.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome!!! We purchased our Outback back in November, and look forward to warmer weather. Happy Camping!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the frey, and congrats on the new Outback.

Tim


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome!

If you are like me, you'll find that the Outbacks are solidly-built and easy to care for.

Now is a really good time to start making camping reservations for the summer.







We like to have all but a couple of the weekends booked before summer even arrives!

Enjoy your new camper!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome all new 'Little E' fans!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ntymidtr,

Hail from the Great State of Texas! Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy the site and the sights.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

30 RLS...that is a new model for 2005. Post some inside and out photos, please!

Randy


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations!

.... I think that new Dodge (Evernham) is gonna give them DEI guys a run this year!









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!









I am sure that you will enjoy the site, I have been a member for about 6 months and have benefited greatly from folks here.

Post early and post often and don't be afraid to ask about anything!

It is one big happy family here at Outbackers.com(dysfunctional maybe, but always happy)!!









Jason


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats
















jim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mark and Melanie,

Great to have you aboard. Sounds like a nice big Outback you've got there. Hope you have lots of good times in it.

Greg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark & Mel,

Congrats on the new Outback, looks to be a great layout!
Have fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

